# Newbie needs some input



## ducknoff (May 30, 2013)

I just bought 15 acres 5 acres heavy thick woods with small pond, 8acres of grasslands pretty heavy as well. All property runs along old railroad tracks and backs to bean field this year.

I want to accomplish 2 things. harvest a couple deer for meat right away this year then plant to manage and create better deer for the future.

What is the best way to get started right away.

I do not have any special equipment but a 4 wheeler and trailer. 

Can I mow down a small 50x50 area of the grasslands and plant some clover or something directly into the grass?

Feeder with corn?

again very new to the deer thing and could use some advise if anyone is willing to share.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Food and cover are the two essentials to maintaining deer on your property.

Corn has very limited nutritional value to deer, primarily carbs, they need a balanced mix. They are browsers. If you can plant some clover, seasonable food plots, etc that would be much more beneficial to the long term needs of the deer and keep them staying or coming back.

Make no mistake a corn feeder is very attractive to deer, it is a immediate draw, but is not the best long term investment for you or the deer. 

No reason you couldn't run a feeder part of the year and food plots the balance of the year. You can feed other products, deer feed with protein, that is much better than corn for deer but it gets real pricey really fast.


----------



## ducknoff (May 30, 2013)

Lundy said:


> Food and cover are the two essentials to maintaining deer on your property.
> 
> Corn has very limited nutritional value to deer, primarily carbs, they need a balanced mix. They are browsers. If you can plant some clover, seasonable food plots, etc that would be much more beneficial to the long term needs of the deer and keep them staying or coming back.
> 
> ...


Can I do like I said and simply mow the grass down and throw seed for clover and rye and it grow? Is it too late to do something for this winter now?

I thought about mowing a small area where deer are traveling through the grasslands to the thick cover of the woods and planting something for this winter season but dunno what?

Also going to put atleast 1 feeder in grassland and possibly one in the thick woods near the pond.

My 5 acres of woods is THICK. I put 2 cameras out 2 days ago and got 2 small bucks on them and lots of missed photos so still gotta figure out how to set the cameras up too. LOL But I am sure my woods is home for a lot of deer as thick of cover as it is.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Duck One of my favorite spots to hunt is a 15 acre lot it is more of a funnel or bottle neck for the deer traveling. I would find the quickest easiest point to get a stand in with out having to disrupt things cause you said meat in the freezer. Has anyone been hunting this should find a pretty good trail to the bean field. Second unless you have permission to cross make sure you get that deer down on your property. I have taken a ten point and a funky big seven pointer off the 15 acres I hunt and have played cat mouse with some real big ones. Good Luck


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Duck Plant you a few apple trees it has been a great year for them and they will get you meat in the freezer . Here is a feeder I have I feed corn and apples and this is not on the 15 acres I was just talking about . And most of the use of a feeder is at night not always but usally.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Like Lundy said, deer need cover,food & water and they will sit tight on your property.

My opinion would be to make your thick area even better by cutting down some of the biggest trees- to get that underbrush growing. If you get the does bedding/living on your property- the bucks will come.
My best piece of deer hunting property is simply a rectangular lot that is probably 5-6 acres. But its filled with small saplings and impassable underbrush. Its surrounded by crop fields and a mature woods on one side....oh and it has a creek flowing through the middle. During the rut the does hide out in it and I just hunt the down wind side and wait for the bucks.

Another key is to not pressure the deer off your property...I mean don't do 6 man drives during gun season. Leave a core area in the thickest stuff untouched- they need to feel security.

I think if you mowed sections now and planted winter wheat or rye - that would be helpful. If you want immediate action this year, a feeder would do the trick. You'll bring in the does- and in within the next 2-3 weeks mature bucks could be on their tail. 
By late November/Dec the bucks will be at the best food source in the area... maybe the bean field next to you?
For long term success- plant fruit & acorn trees! The deer where all over the apple trees by me this year.
Good luck- sounds like you have a honey hole in the making!


----------



## ducknoff (May 30, 2013)

BaddFish said:


> Like Lundy said, deer need cover,food & water and they will sit tight on your property.
> 
> My opinion would be to make your thick area even better by cutting down some of the biggest trees- to get that underbrush growing. If you get the does bedding/living on your property- the bucks will come.
> My best piece of deer hunting property is simply a rectangular lot that is probably 5-6 acres. But its filled with small saplings and impassable underbrush. Its surrounded by crop fields and a mature woods on one side....oh and it has a creek flowing through the middle. During the rut the does hide out in it and I just hunt the down wind side and wait for the bucks.
> ...


We already have the heavy brush, about 8 years ago someone cut down the good trees and left the tops lay and the woods is SO THICK YOU CANNOT WALK through it. Lots of big bushes with giant red berries on them everywhere. 

I will get a feeder and hunt the edges as suggested this year and stay out of the Thick center as I have walked through it once well tried couldn't even get through the center and its full of beds so the deer are in there. I will post a view from above to show the area we are in and what I am thinking.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I would try to hunt around the pond in the woods if you can put a stand up close to it. it can be a hot spot during the rut if you are after a buck. a corn feeder and apples work great this time of the year to. maybe next year you can plant some apple trees and put in a food plot. a guy named tom indrebo has a great book out called growing an hunting quality bucks on land and deer management. he runs and outfitter in buffalo co. Wisconsin. it is a very helpful book to read. good luck this season


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Well, the best thing s for growing deer are corn, clover, and acorns. Corn can easily be planted. Clover grows wild and can be planted. Acorns come from oak trees, which are plentiful throughout the state. If your property has oaks, that is very good for deer growth. Yes, you can plant clover and corn, assuming that your grasslands are reasonably flat.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

What part of the state are you in, and what do the neighboring properties consist of? That makes a big difference in what you should do. What is the limiting factor for deer in your area? You won't have much success cutting the grass and overseeding it. You need to prepare the soil before seeding. If the grass is tall it needs mowed, sprayed, disced, dragged, and seeded. A second spraying 24-48 hours before you seed also helps. It's too late for that now, but would be a good project for next year.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

5 years ago I had the same situation as you, though on 21 acres with no agriculture and probably 4 acres of grass fields. Here's what I did...

1) I planted a small 1 acre field that is surrounded by woods and has an opening for the tractor to get through with plain jane feed corn. I didn't harvest it. I just planted it and let it do it's thing. I repeat this process about every other year.

2) I bought 2 bags of Evolved Harvest Clover and planted up the sides of the trails that run through our property (wide ATV trails) in early Spring.

3) I bought 2 bags of Evolved Harvest Brassicas and planted them in open areas throughout the woods.

4) I would mow the clover at intervals where there would be old growth and new growth at the same time. For instance, I would mow one side of the path, and leave the other side uncut. Then, a few weeks later I would cut the uncut side and leave the other side uncut. This encourages new growth.

5) I put out multiple cornpiles throughout the property, even if they were in areas that I did not intend to hunt.

6) We have a creek through our property, but I dug water pits close to the thick cover to provide a "sheltered" water source.

7) I hung deer stands and put out deer blinds with no intentions of hunting them at the time. I just put them up and leave them.

I did not hunt the property for the first 2 years. I just maintained the forage. I did scout it routinely. I found that I had deer, but no quality bucks early on. Eventually the bucks started moving in. I now have a good gene pool and shooter bucks every year. It's work, and it costs some money, but it is a highly rewarding part of hunting that rarely gets exposed on hunting shows.


----------

